# Pinkenba Boggy Creek 01/10/06



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Well then fello brisbanites, I'll be heading down to the boggy creek ramp on Kingsford Smith drive at about 3pm sunday arvo. The plan is to be on the water and fishing by 3 and head upstream with the last of the run in and chase bream and jacks around the structure as the sun goes down, maybe pick up a flattie or too on the troll getting up there then fish the bridge and and snags around there until the sun starts to go down and drift out with the tide casting at any likely spots back to the ramp.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

Karl

Check The date mate, its been and gone. :roll:

I'd luv to join you,but I'm off to Barra heaven tommorrow.

Have to catch up for a fish in a few weeks, good luck on Sunday tho.

Cheers


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

fixed, check this out mate :lol: 
http://www.ausfish.com.au/forum/YaBB.cgi?num=1159396327


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Hi yakatak,

Where is that boat ramp in Boggy Creek? Is it just past that bridge that crosses the creek? I launched at Pinkenba last WE and planned on trolling up towards the mouth, and then checking out boggy, but didn't quite get that far. If there is a boat ramp thereabouts I would love to know about it, as Boggy looks really fishy.

A guy on ausfish caught a decent jewie there last week.

I would love to be able to join you, but am working night shifts all weekend. 

Good luck

Chris


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Chris, I haven't been there before, but have heard some great reports. over the bridge the road turns sharp right then left, on the left hand bend, to your right there is a patch of dirt that looks like a ramp to me, that's the launch point. I'm gonna head upstream from there as it looks real fishy from google earth.


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Excellent, look forward to your report.

Chris


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Goodluck at Boggy creek on Sunday Karl.

My grandaughter is hitting the coast for a week tomorrow so yakking is off for the moment


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

That sounds like a good plan Karl, but I have a date with the NRL Grand Final that day. Maybe next week.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey Karl, Same as Shoey footy fever I will be up for weekend fishing from now on with the new job THE WEEKEND WARRIOR go the Brons. cheers Fishbrain


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Bloody football, ah well, I hope the donkeys win for ya then.


----------

